
Facebook made me choose between being a mom or a data scientist - chriskanan
https://www.wired.com/story/i-am-a-data-scientist-and-mom-but-facebook-made-me-choose/amp
======
yedawg
They give so many parents so many resources (not just the 5k for having a baby
or the 155k annual salary +4 months leave) i don't understand why she is
complaining when there is already so much support.

